# I felt unsafe and had the cops remove a passenger, then pax got arrested



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I picked up a surge Express Pool ride in the hood at night. Only picked up because it was a surge and I was hoping to have an hour long pool ride with surge.
First passenger was all right, then a second passenger was added. He asked if I could stop at a convenience store on the way, I said no because I won't get paid for it (a white lie because I don't want to give them something without them paying for it). I dropped off the first passenger, then the second passenger climbed into the front seat and asked to stop again. I said no, I'm not a charity and I don't work for free but I would stop if he compensated me (angling for a tip). He asked me to "help a brotha out" and stop there for free because "other drivers do it".
Then he said that I'm lucky that he didn't me up for disrespecting him. At that point I felt scared. He asked me how much money I had on me and to put my phone on the center console (it's mounted to the left of the wheel). I reasonably assumed that he wanted to rob me. He also told me to not call the cops "or else"
I know my area well and knew there was a convenience store near the airport. I thought I'd drop him off there and leave because I did not feel safe going to his destination anymore. He suddenly didn't want to get out at the store and wanted me to continue to the final destination.
I know that there are always cops at the airport. So I got off the highway at the airport exit and found a cop sitting at the arrivals area. I got his attention and told him that I felt unsafe, he threatened to rob me and I wanted him out. He told the cop that I'm discriminating because he's black (I wasn't because the first passenger was also black)
The cop ran his ID and he had warrants, so he got arrested. I also confirmed my suspicions that he stole the Uber account he used because it had a Hispanic name and he's black, it had a 4.9 rating, and he said that he didn't care if I complained to Uber.
As this happened when I was at the airport, the queue was empty and I picked up someone at the airport immediately after the cop let me go.
My rating never went down because I'm sure he couldn't give me 1 star when he's in jail. I went to the Uber office to complain in person


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Good learning lesson and I’m glad you’re safe. I would never pick up in the hood at night regardless of the surge multiplier.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Good learning lesson and I'm glad you're safe. I would never pick up in the hood at night regardless of the surge multiplier.


I wouldn't pick up in the hood without at least 2x. This surge was 2.1. I've had some $50+ payouts for Pool rides in the hood when the first surge is high and there are multiple passengers added.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I wouldn't pick up in the hood without at least 2x. This surge was 2.1. I've had some $50+ payouts for Pool rides in the hood when the first surge is high and there are multiple passengers added.


Is the hood the only place to get 2x trips?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> The cop ran his ID and he had warrants


LOL what were the odds of that?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why would someone on a stolen account order pool?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up a surge Express Pool ride in the hood at night. Only picked up because it was a surge and I was hoping to have an hour long pool ride with surge.
> First passenger was all right, then a second passenger was added. He asked if I could stop at a convenience store on the way, I said no because I won't get paid for it (a white lie because I don't want to give them something without them paying for it). I dropped off the first passenger, then the second passenger climbed into the front seat and asked to stop again. I said no, I'm not a charity and I don't work for free but I would stop if he compensated me (angling for a tip). He asked me to "help a brotha out" and stop there for free because "other drivers do it".
> Then he said that I'm lucky that he didn't f me up for disrespecting him. At that point I felt scared. He asked me how much money I had on me and to put my phone on the center console (it's mounted to the left of the wheel). I reasonably assumed that he wanted to rob me. He also told me to not call the cops "or else"
> I know my area well and knew there was a convenience store near the airport. I thought I'd drop him off there and leave because I did not feel safe going to his destination anymore. He suddenly didn't want to get out at the store and wanted me to continue to the final destination.
> ...


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssss, man tough night for you,i like your style,GL, most people including me, would have taken a dump in the pants,JMO


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why would someone on a stolen account order pool?


The answer is obvious: a crook knows that a fool gullible enough to drive pool is easy prey just begging to be victimized.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice job...

Well he got whats coming to him and you got him arrested without having to spend all the time actually filing a report.

This is how a LOT of warrants end up getting picked up btw, cops randomly running checks on people they run into for stuff like this.

God only knows what the warrants were for, theft, fraud, who knows.


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

Why y’all so afraid of “the hood” ?? Them folk ain’t trying to rob y’all, grow up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juugman2208 said:


> Why y'all so afraid of "the hood" ?? Them folk ain't trying to rob y'all, grow up.


They're different yo


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> They're different yo


Whom ?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Juugman2208 said:


> Why y'all so afraid of "the hood" ?? Them folk ain't trying to rob y'all, grow up.


I used to be but it's not so bad. Lots of hard working folks


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juugman2208 said:


> Whom ?


The views. The views are different.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why would someone on a stolen account order pool?


'Cause they are just plain stupid!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> 'Cause they are just plain stupid!


If he didn't order Pool, I would have let him stop because of the surge. Because it was a Pool, adding a stop would have cost me money because the subsequent passenger would cancel, and it's a surge Pool so I wanted it to go longer.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

What town was this? So I can stay far far away.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Juugman2208 said:


> Why y'all so afraid of "the hood" ?? Them folk ain't trying to rob y'all, grow up.


All of us?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> 'Cause they are just plain stupid!


There's a very old saying in police work: "Thank God they're stupid!"


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

Saltyoldman said:


> All of us?


No, the ones who are scared of Black neighborhoods at night


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why would someone on a stolen account order pool?


Cause he is a nice guy lol



Uber's Guber said:


> The answer is obvious: a crook knows that a fool gullible enough to drive pool is easy prey just begging to be victimized.


Yeah those pool drivers are low hanging fruit lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juugman2208 said:


> No, the ones who are scared of Black neighborhoods at night


How bad is it if they scare me during the day?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Juugman2208 said:


> No, the ones who are scared of Black neighborhoods at night


Im scared of white people and and white neighborhoods, and avoid them at all costs.


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up a surge Express Pool ride in the hood at night. Only picked up because it was a surge and I was hoping to have an hour long pool ride with surge.
> First passenger was all right, then a second passenger was added. He asked if I could stop at a convenience store on the way, I said no because I won't get paid for it (a white lie because I don't want to give them something without them paying for it). I dropped off the first passenger, then the second passenger climbed into the front seat and asked to stop again. I said no, I'm not a charity and I don't work for free but I would stop if he compensated me (angling for a tip). He asked me to "help a brotha out" and stop there for free because "other drivers do it".
> Then he said that I'm lucky that he didn't me up for disrespecting him. At that point I felt scared. He asked me how much money I had on me and to put my phone on the center console (it's mounted to the left of the wheel). I reasonably assumed that he wanted to rob me. He also told me to not call the cops "or else"
> I know my area well and knew there was a convenience store near the airport. I thought I'd drop him off there and leave because I did not feel safe going to his destination anymore. He suddenly didn't want to get out at the store and wanted me to continue to the final destination.
> ...


This happened in center city Philly?? Or iron bound newark nick??


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Im scared of white people and and white neighborhoods, and avoid them at all costs.


I feel ya...8>)

I avoid all himan neighborhoods...

Where possible...

Never know when the gangsta crap...

Gonna go down...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I used to be but it's not so bad. Lots of hard working folks


The Orlandoish hoods arn't that bad really...

Only problem with working them in Orlandoish is that there will be a TON of minimum fares and no one will ever pay for a surge in the hood. Also tips... never get tipped in the hood LOL.

Most of my taxi fares in the hood are in the $5-15 range which converted to uber fares are $3-5 payouts.

I don't mind working the hood here, even late night.

No tips in the hood is better than no trips in the tourist areas.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Yep. Keep the wheels turning!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is the hood the only place to get 2x trips?


Yes, because most people are smart enough not to take them.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> If he didn't order Pool, I would have let him stop because of the surge. Because it was a Pool, adding a stop would have cost me money because the subsequent passenger would cancel, and it's a surge Pool so I wanted it to go longer.


Also can't do stops on pool


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up a surge Express Pool ride in the hood at night. Only picked up because it was a surge and I was hoping to have an hour long pool ride with surge.
> First passenger was all right, then a second passenger was added. He asked if I could stop at a convenience store on the way, I said no because I won't get paid for it (a white lie because I don't want to give them something without them paying for it). I dropped off the first passenger, then the second passenger climbed into the front seat and asked to stop again. I said no, I'm not a charity and I don't work for free but I would stop if he compensated me (angling for a tip). He asked me to "help a brotha out" and stop there for free because "other drivers do it".
> Then he said that I'm lucky that he didn't me up for disrespecting him. At that point I felt scared. He asked me how much money I had on me and to put my phone on the center console (it's mounted to the left of the wheel). I reasonably assumed that he wanted to rob me. He also told me to not call the cops "or else"
> I know my area well and knew there was a convenience store near the airport. I thought I'd drop him off there and leave because I did not feel safe going to his destination anymore. He suddenly didn't want to get out at the store and wanted me to continue to the final destination.
> ...


Nice - finally a shit pax gets what they deserve!

On another note, Pool pax can't ask for stops and they can't tell their drivers to take specific routes - they agree to these terms as a Pool passenger so just remind them of that if it ever comes up in the future.



nickd8775 said:


> If he didn't order Pool, I would have let him stop because of the surge. Because it was a Pool, adding a stop would have cost me money because the subsequent passenger would cancel, and it's a surge Pool so I wanted it to go longer.


Plus stops aren't allowed on pool, just like pool pax aren't allowed to suggest specific routes or give preferred directions on pool rides.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> *He asked if I could stop at a convenience store on the way, I said no because I won't get paid for it (a white lie because*


I don't think it's a white lie with the way "Up Front Pricing" works. It is to my understanding that we don't get paid for that stop. Unless they add the store as an official stop on the app. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Juugman2208 said:


> Why y'all so afraid of "the hood" ?? Them folk ain't trying to rob y'all, grow up.


Denver went thru a 10 year gentrification process that is all but complete. We really don't have a "hood" in the metro area anymore. (Note: the hood had a variety of nationalities)

BUT&#8230;not all of those that lived in the hood and were pushed out, left state. Many moved way East into pockets in Aurora.

Many that stayed in CO are not happy with the white folks and will take their issues out on a drivers. Most often just lip service. Nasty comments, demanding extra stops, feet on the seats, sneaking in mini's, trying to do lines in you back seats, running hookers around etc.

I used to ignore the crap that was not illegal and move on, until a group decided to try to car jack a Lyft driver and shot at him. GAME CHANGER.

Since the 2nd amendment is foreign to Uber/Lyft and my carry permit means nothing, the game has changed for many drivers I know.

Yes there are ppl that want to rob us and shoot us and do illegal things in our cars. Since we cannot defend ourselves, our only option is to steer clear of certain areas, bars, nightclubs and ppl. Sad but necessary! Sad but necessary!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> I also confirmed my suspicions that he stole the Uber account he used because it had a Hispanic name and he's black, it had a 4.9 rating, and he said that he didn't care if I complained to Uber.


Well that's a bit of a nightmare right there. Glad the dude got arrested.

You should probably know that the part I'm quoting doesn't really confirm the account he used was stolen there are millions of black Latinos.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Hispanic_and_Latino_Americans#Demographic_information

"States like New York, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and Connecticut have some of the highest percentages of Hispanics identifying as Black, where up to 25% of Hispanics identify as black, compared to 2.5% of Hispanics nationwide. Overall, the Northeast region has the largest concentration of Black Hispanics, this is partly because of the large Puerto Rican, Dominican, and other mostly or partly African descended Hispanic populations in the region.

Black Hispanics account for 2.5% of the entire U.S. Hispanic population."


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why would someone on a stolen account order pool?


Maybe he wanted to rob several people


----------



## Suism (Apr 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why would someone on a stolen account order pool?


Well considering the guy seemed as though he wanted to rob the phone, my guess is this guy ordered pool because he was trying to rob either the other passengers or the driver himself. Might've gotten the phone from a previous driver or passenger.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Im scared of white people and and white neighborhoods, and avoid them at all costs.


That works! All neighborhoods need access to U/L. Drive where you feel safe.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up a surge Express Pool ride in the hood at night. Only picked up because it was a surge and I was hoping to have an hour long pool ride with surge.
> First passenger was all right, then a second passenger was added. He asked if I could stop at a convenience store on the way, I said no because I won't get paid for it (a white lie because I don't want to give them something without them paying for it). I dropped off the first passenger, then the second passenger climbed into the front seat and asked to stop again. I said no, I'm not a charity and I don't work for free but I would stop if he compensated me (angling for a tip). He asked me to "help a brotha out" and stop there for free because "other drivers do it".
> Then he said that I'm lucky that he didn't me up for disrespecting him. At that point I felt scared. He asked me how much money I had on me and to put my phone on the center console (it's mounted to the left of the wheel). I reasonably assumed that he wanted to rob me. He also told me to not call the cops "or else"
> I know my area well and knew there was a convenience store near the airport. I thought I'd drop him off there and leave because I did not feel safe going to his destination anymore. He suddenly didn't want to get out at the store and wanted me to continue to the final destination.
> ...


FYI, the simple answer on a Pool ride is no stops allowed on a Pool level of service. It is against Uber terms of service. You could get stuck at a drive thru for 10 minutes, while a matched rider would have a much longer wait when quoted upfront price, then get pissed off, canc and complain to Uber. End of story!



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Denver went thru a 10 year gentrification process that is all but complete. We really don't have a "hood" in the metro area anymore. (Note: the hood had a variety of nationalities)
> 
> BUT&#8230;not all of those that lived in the hood and were pushed out, left state. Many moved way East into pockets in Aurora.
> 
> ...


Carry permit means nothing to Uber/Lyft, but in my opinion, state law trumps Uber/Lyft rules. I carry and will draw and fire if necessary. I will do what is necessary to try to save my own life. F#ck Uber.

I would deal with them later and accept my permanent deactivation if necessary. If sucussful in defending myself, I would live another day, and not look back.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Glad your alright... you did great! I hope if I’m ever faced with that situation I can think as clear as you did at the time.. stay safe out there.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Good job keeping cool. It helps to know where you will find police.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Y'll missing a key aspect here, this dude nearly got robbed by an incredibly shady ******bag, has to have him removed by a cop and it doesn't even stop him from taking another trip. Just like "oh well" and goes back to gettin that money~

Get a new job OP, one where your boss and coworkers would be inspired by your work ethic, like I am~


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Hey that's just life for some people.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Cdub2k said:


> I don't think it's a white lie with the way "Up Front Pricing" works. It is to my understanding that we don't get paid for that stop. Unless they add the store as an official stop on the app. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Up front pricing is completely disconnected from our pay. Doing normal X routes and up you get paid time and mileage same as always, so extra stops do pay extra time and mileage (time usually being a very small number of course). If the destination or time of an upfront pricing ride varies too much from the original quote then the upfront pricing is thrown out on Uber's side as well and the pax pays a fare calculated based on actual time and mileage, the old way. I have no idea how pay is determined for Pool, we don't have that here, but I do know, as mentioned earlier, stops are not allowed on Pool...because the ride has to meet the expectation that not all pax in the car are taking the same trip.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> .... I also confirmed my suspicions that he stole the Uber account he used because it had a Hispanic name and he's black...


Objection, your honor.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up a surge Express Pool ride in the hood at night. Only picked up because it was a surge and I was hoping to have an hour long pool ride with surge.
> First passenger was all right, then a second passenger was added. He asked if I could stop at a convenience store on the way, I said no because I won't get paid for it (a white lie because I don't want to give them something without them paying for it). I dropped off the first passenger, then the second passenger climbed into the front seat and asked to stop again. I said no, I'm not a charity and I don't work for free but I would stop if he compensated me (angling for a tip). He asked me to "help a brotha out" and stop there for free because "other drivers do it".
> Then he said that I'm lucky that he didn't me up for disrespecting him. At that point I felt scared. He asked me how much money I had on me and to put my phone on the center console (it's mounted to the left of the wheel). I reasonably assumed that he wanted to rob me. He also told me to not call the cops "or else"
> I know my area well and knew there was a convenience store near the airport. I thought I'd drop him off there and leave because I did not feel safe going to his destination anymore. He suddenly didn't want to get out at the store and wanted me to continue to the final destination.
> ...


You don't need to make up an excuse. You simply aren't allowed to do 'free extras' like that on a pool ride. But regardless...

Kudos to you for sticking up for yourself and just telling him like it is "I don't work for free"

However, might I suggest you get a dashcam, that uploads directly to a cloud storage provider as a deterrent against future incidents.

Also. I'm just curious, why do you discriminate against black people?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm scared of cardboard box factories. I hate the feel and sound cardboard makes when it rubs together!

Next time someone makes you scared while you're driving, drive really fast and crazy, threatening to wreck into a something until you get pulled over by the police. Then jump out of your car saying "he has a gun, he had a gun pointed at me." I'm scared for my life!"


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

He was gonna compensate you, when he finished robbing the convenience store and you drove getaway. 

What about when he checks the app to rate you when he makes bail ?


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> What town was this? So I can stay far far away.


One person doesn't make a whole town bad..bad apples everywhere even in pleasantville and mayberry 



Irishjohn831 said:


> What about when he checks the app to rate you when he makes bail ?


He's going to file for a refund and say he wasn't dropped off at his assigned designation


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up a surge Express Pool ride in the hood at night. Only picked up because it was a surge and I was hoping to have an hour long pool ride with surge.
> First passenger was all right, then a second passenger was added. He asked if I could stop at a convenience store on the way, I said no because I won't get paid for it (a white lie because I don't want to give them something without them paying for it). I dropped off the first passenger, then the second passenger climbed into the front seat and asked to stop again. I said no, I'm not a charity and I don't work for free but I would stop if he compensated me (angling for a tip). He asked me to "help a brotha out" and stop there for free because "other drivers do it".
> Then he said that I'm lucky that he didn't me up for disrespecting him. At that point I felt scared. He asked me how much money I had on me and to put my phone on the center console (it's mounted to the left of the wheel). I reasonably assumed that he wanted to rob me. He also told me to not call the cops "or else"
> I know my area well and knew there was a convenience store near the airport. I thought I'd drop him off there and leave because I did not feel safe going to his destination anymore. He suddenly didn't want to get out at the store and wanted me to continue to the final destination.
> ...


Any updates? Did you ever hear from the suspect again? Did you find his mugshot?

I carry a Taser Bolt, Spyderco Paramilitary 2 Knife, Smith And Wesson Tactical Pen, and a Surefire flashlight incase something was to go down. If I was in your situation, I would immediately hit the brakes, grab my phone and leave the car and point the taser at him to get him out of my vehicle. As soon as he closes that door and walks away, I'm booking it. If not, TASER, TASER, TASER!!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> Any updates? Did you ever hear from the suspect again? Did you find his mugshot?
> 
> I carry a Taser Bolt, Spyderco Paramilitary 2 Knife, Smith And Wesson Tactical Pen, and a Surefire flashlight incase something was to go down. If I was in your situation, I would immediately hit the brakes, grab my phone and leave the car and point the taser at him to get him out of my vehicle. As soon as he closes that door and walks away, I'm booking it. If not, TASER, TASER, TASER!!


I will handle it my way, instead. Dash cam footage, and stop the car, grab my phone, call 911, and poise my Smith & Wesson on the scumbag. My Smith & Wesson ain't no tactical pen, either.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NoPooPool said:


> I will handle it my way, instead. Dash cam footage, and stop the car, grab my phone, call 911, and poise my Smith & Wesson on the scumbag. My Smith & Wesson ain't no tactical pen, either.


OK clint, see ya in jail,jmo


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1974toyota said:


> OK clint, see ya in jail,jmo


Does it resemble this slightly...???

Rakos


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NoPooPool said:


> I will handle it my way, instead. Dash cam footage, and stop the car, grab my phone, call 911, and poise my Smith & Wesson on the scumbag. My Smith & Wesson ain't no tactical pen, either.


I did it MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY, regrets you'll have a few, but then again,that's all you;ll need? JMO


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Does it resemble this slightly...???
> Rakos
> View attachment 242974


That's an "N" frame model with 7 3/8" barrel, not practical for close-quarter carry. A "J" frame with 2" barrel would probably provide more ease & comfort inside your cab.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Does it resemble this slightly...???
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 242974


While that's a nice hand cannon..

Barrel is too long for extremely close quarters,

A snub barrel won't reduce stopping power in close distances, and shorter barrels are better when your shooting from the hip (not using sights).

38 is also in the range of being able to use it one handed. Anything bigger and you need both hands on the gun, something that self defense in a car may not allow.

There's also the advantage to it being easier to conceal.

Something like this meets all the requirements of mine for a self defense weapon when driving. (and self defense in general)












Shynrix said:


> Y'll missing a key aspect here, this dude nearly got robbed by an incredibly shady ******bag, has to have him removed by a cop and it doesn't even stop him from taking another trip. Just like "oh well" and goes back to gettin that money~
> 
> Get a new job OP, one where your boss and coworkers would be inspired by your work ethic, like I am~


Some people work because they NEED TO, not for beer/pizza money.

While i highly recommend taking a day or two off whenever you have to involve the police some people can't afford to do that.

But please folks... take an hour off and just chill, get a Wawa coffee and take a chill. Even that will help loads.



Uber's Guber said:


> That's an "N" frame model with 7 3/8" barrel, not practical for close-quarter carry. A "J" frame with 2" barrel would probably provide more ease & comfort inside your cab.


Yup... 100% aggree


----------



## _SEAM_ (Apr 11, 2018)

What an experience, at least you were able to get out of the situation safely.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why would someone on a stolen account order pool?


What a bum, found a way to shaft the driver on someone else's bill


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> OK clint, see ya in jail,jmo


Know the law much. I think not. No jail, just deactivation from Screwber. I can live with that, and live I will do. I am licensed concealed carry, and I can defend my life from great bodily harm and death, as well as my property. I won't be in jail.



Rakos said:


> Does it resemble this slightly...???
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 242974


LOL LOL. Nah, just an M&P 9C. Cool piece though.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

NoPooPool said:


> I will handle it my way, instead. Dash cam footage, and stop the car, grab my phone, call 911, and poise my Smith & Wesson on the scumbag. My Smith & Wesson ain't no tactical pen, either.


Uber drivers with guns crack me up. It's so easy to subdue a driver from the backseat or passenger seat, a gun won't help you. It adds insult to injury when a driver is getting strangled from behind or forced from the side & tries to draw their weapon.

Folks with a CCW crack me up too, cause you don't need a license or permission to carry a gun. You either carry because you need to or you don't. Punks like to advertise to the world that they are packing a gun, they like to talk about what they'd do with their gun, & they end up being victims of the worst kind.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Uber drivers with guns crack me up. It's so easy to subdue a driver from the backseat or passenger seat, a gun won't help you. It adds insult to injury when a driver is getting strangled from behind or forced from the side & tries to draw their weapon.
> 
> Folks with a CCW crack me up too, cause you don't need a license or permission to carry a gun. You either carry because you need to or you don't. Punks like to advertise to the world that they are packing a gun, they like to talk about what they'd do with their gun, & they end up being victims of the worst kind.


The trick is to shoot them through the seat while your handing them money in the middle of mugging you.

And i've used a gun while serving in the army, so i know i can pull the trigger.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NoPooPool said:


> Know the law much. I think not. No jail, just deactivation from Screwber. I can live with that, and live I will do. I am licensed concealed carry, and I can defend my life from great bodily harm and death, as well as my property. I won't be in jail.
> 
> LOL LOL. Nah, just an M&P 9C. Cool piece though.


OK Rambo, see ya on the 7 o'clock news, ROFLMAO, jmo


----------

